# Manton Smith



## Howard Gordon (May 1, 2016)

I finished up another bike to add to my collection. I looked 3 years for a hanging tank for this bike with no luck. Decided to go forward with the restoration without one. Tank graphic should say "Zephyr". Still need to buy a tank, I saved some blue paint. Still havin fun, Howard Gordon


----------



## dave the wave (May 1, 2016)

looking good Howard !!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 1, 2016)

Howard Gordon said:


> I finished up another bike to add to my collection. I looked 3 years for a hanging tank for this bike with no luck. Decided to go forward with the restoration without one. Tank graphic should say "Zephyr". Still need to buy a tank, I saved some blue paint. Still havin fun, Howard GordonView attachment 311425 View attachment 311426 View attachment 311427



 as uselly nicely done howard i like from bicycle larry


----------



## ratina (May 2, 2016)

Looks great!

What color blue is that?


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 2, 2016)

only have a paint # for the blue


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2016)

As usual nice choice of colors Howard. I suppose you saw the post war Manton Bob Strucel had a t AA. Really hope you find a tank for this one. V/r Shawn


----------

